
Show HN: Sabotage your C code - outerspace
https://github.com/e03213ac/sabotage
======
Cheezmeister
Nifty.

`p = (errno = SABOTAGE) ? NULL : malloc(size);`

Is this a typo in README, or does it actually assign and then check?

~~~
outerspace
Not a typo. It could have been split into two assignments:

    
    
        errno = SABOTAGE;   // 0 or ENOMEM
        p = errno ? NULL : malloc(size);
    

but this would have made the preprocessor code a bit trickier.

